

Instagram does a complete 180 on its terms of service - sbacheld
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/20/instagram-tos-revert/

======
lifeguard
NSFW: You see what happens? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ausPKEMVk0>

